# Youngster wild pigeon died



## Yesimk80 (Jul 1, 2019)

I found a 13 days old wild pigeon.he had no injuries but he refused to eat.so i watched some video and i force feed him with a syringe.i squeez his mouth.i warmed chia seeds oatmeal and wheat with hot water and i made it somewhat soft and feed him.but he was very scared and refused to eat.i covered him with towel and also closed his eyes to make it easier.first day i gave 4cc food.he was ok and active.yesterday i gave 8cc and i think i fed him rough cause he cough and stay still for a while and i felt so bad because i hurt him and his beak.but i had to feed him.after 3 hours he was ok and try to fly for a few times.l fed another 3 cc and i was more gentle.but after feeding him.he was very tired and closed his eyes.i but him to the cage with the towel and left home for a few hours.
When i get home he was dieing.
I blame myself because i forced him to eat and hurt him.here is a photo of him.do you think he could be sick already.because he never want to eat.or this is because i treat him hursh.
His crop was full the first day after i fed him.but yesterday it was not but i fed 8 cc. However his throught was more pronunced rather than his crop.could i be because of any obstuction which i gave him?
Please help me to understand if it is my fault or he was already sick.i feel terriblysorry.


----------



## Yesimk80 (Jul 1, 2019)

This is other photo of him


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm sorry he did not survive. It's possible he might have been sick. Canker is a very common disease amongst young pigeons, but can easily be treated with metronidazole.

At that age, they are much too young to be able to eat by themselves. Did you squeeze the food into his mouth with the syringe? It's also possible that he aspirated, breathing in the food. For a baby that size, rather feed frozen peas (defrosted in lukewarm water). This will need to be forcefed to them (30 peas 3 times daily, total 90 for the day). They easily learn to eat the peas by themselves and then one can start adding seeds.

For a baby much younger than yours, you can do the cut-off syringe method. There's plenty of video's on you-tube on how to do this. Search "Feeding baby pigeon".

Thanks for trying to help him.


----------



## Yesimk80 (Jul 1, 2019)

Marina B said:


> I'm sorry he did not survive. It's possible he might have been sick. Canker is a very common disease amongst young pigeons, but can easily be treated with metronidazole.
> 
> At that age, they are much too young to be able to eat by themselves. Did you squeeze the food into his mouth with the syringe? It's also possible that he aspirated, breathing in the food. For a baby that size, rather feed frozen peas (defrosted in lukewarm water). This will need to be forcefed to them (30 peas 3 times daily, total 90 for the day). They easily learn to eat the peas by themselves and then one can start adding seeds.
> 
> ...



But if he breathe the food should'nt he die
Instantly?
Anyway.he died.i am so sorry.thank you for your answer


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

When the crop is empty, the trachea becomes more obvious. So there was no blockage, his crop was just empty. At that age, they need to be fed more food to survive.

Don't blame yourself. Next time you find another baby, you will know what to do. And when you post here, we will help you all the way.


----------



## Yesimk80 (Jul 1, 2019)

Marina B said:


> When the crop is empty, the trachea becomes more obvious. So there was no blockage, his crop was just empty. At that age, they need to be fed more food to survive.
> 
> Don't blame yourself. Next time you find another baby, you will know what to do. And when you post here, we will help you all the way.


Thank you for your support. I talked to the vet today and he sait it would be a big possibility thay he aspirated food and died.
He died because of me, in pain.i hope i would fix my mistake with another saved baby .


----------

